# Uncharted 3: All of the Gameplay, None of the Noise



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Uncharted 3: All of the Gameplay, None of the Noise*
12/18/2010 Written by Adam Wolfe










Not long ago _Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception_ was revealed, and the gaming world jumped for joy. Shortly thereafter at the VGAs we saw an impressive extended trailer and an expected release date. On Monday during the Jimmy Fallon Show, the very first gameplay demo was shown. The demo was short, and with them cutting back and forth between the live feed, and the game feed, it was hard to get a good fix on just how well the game played. Well, today we get a look at the full demo.

Although Jimmy Fallon may have claimed to be a fan of _Uncharted_, when he was put to the test it did not look good. Not to mention all of the clamoring from the audience, and when added together you may have missed out on just how great the demo actually was. Today, we got a look at the full demo, played by someone that knows what they are doing, and no audience noise.

Enjoy the video below:






Source: PSLS


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

very nice! nate sure does ens up in quite the predicaments doeant he


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I loved the first two and can't wait to see what they have in store next.


----------

